# Orphek LEDs



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy new year to all. 
Has anyone used the Orphek LED lighting?Im going to Thailand in 3 weeks for 3 weeks and want to get some nice LEDs.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

This should be under "Equipment Talk" section. And what's the "FREE" icon supposed to mean!??? Good way to catch attention tho...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Darn it..I thought I would finally be able to afford some LEDs LOL


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I removed the FREE icon and moved to appropriate section as per forum rules.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry about the free icon.I'be been watching Lost for the last few hours and am tired,must have just clicked it.
It's Sailor Jerry's fault.


----------

